# Regional Forums > International > Asia >  Seriously!!! Genocide and political unrest and this is what they sensationalize.

## Herpenthusiast3

So this is what makes the news?! It's vague enough I call BS!

Python kills security guard in Bali
http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/27/world/...ack/index.html

----------


## KMG

Check this thread out.

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...highlight=bali

----------

